# R104.9 Joist hangers



## TimNY (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think this is according to their approval


----------



## Mark K (Aug 1, 2011)

They should talk to an engineer.  They can probably fix this without too much work if the loads are not large


----------



## TimNY (Aug 1, 2011)

The span from the beam to the top of the photos is about 16 feet.  Then the Microlam (which they ripped down to make flush) is spanning about 12 feet.  It is like a trampoline upstairs.

If there weren't so many other things wrong, they could have installed the new joists in the center of each existing joist bay and used appropriate joist hangers on each.  But this is a reportedly a designed solution (no plans on site, and not reflected in the approved plans)


----------



## ICE (Aug 1, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> The span from the beam to the top of the photos is about 16 feet.  Then the Microlam (*which they ripped down to make flush*) is spanning about 12 feet.  It is like a trampoline upstairs.


I've never seen one but I think they are called MiniMicrolam.


----------



## Big Mac (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello Mr. engineer, I request your presence on site at the corner of incompetance Ave. and Fruitcake Drive


----------



## rshuey (Aug 1, 2011)

Man oh man. that's NUTS!


----------



## incognito (Aug 1, 2011)

Why did they "sister" along side the original floor joists? It appears that the original framing is at least 24"o.c. Might have worked if the new floor joists would have been installed midway between the existing floor joists.


----------



## TimNY (Aug 1, 2011)

incognito said:
			
		

> Why did they "sister" along side the original floor joists? It appears that the original framing is at least 24"o.c. Might have worked if the new floor joists would have been installed midway between the existing floor joists.


That's the same thing I thought.  They thought it was stringer if they were nailed together.  Maybe so, maybe not.  I'm just an inspector.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 1, 2011)

I believe a little documentation is in order.........


----------



## ICE (Aug 1, 2011)

Add a shim under the existing joist and then the way the hangers are used wouldn't bother me.  Ripping the Microlam is a fatal flaw.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 1, 2011)

Add the shim, if the spacing block was in the middle, I might have ignored it. But it still isn't going to fall within the listing for the hanger. Sure, it will work, but???????


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 1, 2011)

Were you riding along with ICE today? That's one of those messes that keeps on messin. How do they feel about columns?


----------



## ICE (Aug 1, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Add the shim, if the spacing block was in the middle, I might have ignored it. But it still isn't going to fall within the listing for the hanger. Sure, it will work, but???????


I do see your point of putting the shim in the middle so that the nails at the side of the hanger hit a joist, but a longer nail should suffice.

I have never read a listing for a hanger but I would be surprised if it included the material that is hung.

Mark Handler might have a copy of the listing.


----------



## DRP (Aug 3, 2011)

Ripping this LVL might have been a fatal flaw but ripping an lvl is acceptable , it does not suffer the same prohibitions as dimensional lumber.


----------

